# Kirkland Puppy Food



## MarcL (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all

First post on the forum but I have been using it as an excellent source of information for a couple of weeks. 

I have a 13 week old GSD and we recently (last Saturday) changed her food to Kirkland chicken rice and veg signature puppy food. At first she loved it and the first few days were fine however we have noticed the last couple few days that she is 'off' her food. 

Looking at the feeding guide on the bag, I think I may have just realised we are feeding her too much. I read the weight chart as being expected adult weight but I am starting to think it is actually current weight. We have been feeding her 6 cups a day spread across 3 meals but if the weight is based on current weight not expected adult weight, this is probably way too much and should be more like 3-4 cups a day. Can someone who has experience with this food or has a good idea in general please point me in the right direction - are the weights current weight or expected adult?!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I know my 10 week old pup is having trouble eating 3 cups a day, I know the lesser quality the food the more you have to feed it, but 6 cups seems like far too much, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

